# Bow lifting prop ?



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

what kind of boat/ motor are you running?


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

From my pad vee hull days, bow lifting props generally had a fair amount of cup and a lot of rake. You need leverage (setback and rake) to lift the bow. The skiffs that most of us run are not benefitted by that type of technology. With a pad vee hull you are trying to air out as much of the hull as you can, while keeping the prop's thrust directed closely parallel to the water's surface. The very few who use trim tabs use them for the hole shot, then raise them all the way. With our hulls, many of us need the tabs to lower the bow while running on plane. Different hulls; different planing characteristics. Confused yet?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Mega 24 on a 1546 Mod V tunnel 

Going to an SWA4 powertech which is optimized for tunnels ...


----------

